# GTA IV



## chrisboy101 (May 4, 2008)

whos got it and wot do they think???


----------



## Giosan (May 4, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> whos got it and wot do they think???


I played it a bit (don't own it myself but at someone else), and I loved it! Animations are great, awesome when you hit someone with the car  Really like the graphics too even though some people don't like it


----------



## Matthewtinnion (May 4, 2008)

Its pretty good, been a while since iv spent soo long on a game in one go, been playing since it came out last week.

I would advise anyone to buy it, you wont be disapointed. The Gfx are great, not sure about the claims that they aren't very good.

Mat.


----------



## chrisboy101 (May 4, 2008)

i think its great too, the fight scenes are way more realistic and interesting with the news duck and cover system


----------



## pedro92 (May 5, 2008)

The game is very well built. You can now smash car windows to break into locked cars. You can swim of course but so can the pedestrians. Better vehicles. You have more combat options. You can call many people. You can use computers for email (not real email). You can go into businesses and houses (some). Walk run and Sprint. There are not tanks (that i know of) instead there are secret service. You can enter other locked islands on the highway but there are alot of S.S. protecting them.


----------



## chrisboy101 (May 5, 2008)

its cool , the cars are nice , porche ,corvette,austin martin,ferrari ,bmw, but all with different names


----------



## pedro92 (May 7, 2008)

I love the GTA thats all i have to say. The corvette is called couquette and other funny ones.


----------



## OGIGA (May 7, 2008)

It just looks like a game that I want to go play. I think I've played another GTA before and I didn't know what I was supposed to do.


----------

